

Startup Quote: Alexander Tamas, partner, Mail.ru Group - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2463341352

======
raychancc
If you have an urge to build something that could change the world, don’t
focus on the money, but the legacy you’ll leave behind.

\- Alexander Tamas

<http://startupquote.com/post/2463341352>

